# Blue river barb wire



## sno2h2o (Mar 20, 2008)

Haven't seen it but been told by reliable source that a rancher has strung barbwire acroos the blue below columbine landing take out.  Anybody got more info???


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

Bump...anybody have any further info on this?

Is that upper or lower blue?


----------



## P_McP (Jul 5, 2007)

Blue below columbine takeout, says right there in the first post!


----------



## rivergirl1974 (Jun 16, 2008)

*barb wire???(*

 I have bolt and wire cutters! FYI: Utah supreme court ruled all water public domain hopefully colorado will catch on soon!


sno2h2o said:


> Haven't seen it but been told by reliable source that a rancher has strung barbwire acroos the blue below columbine landing take out.  Anybody got more info???


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

rivergirl1974 said:


> I have bolt and wire cutters! FYI: Utah supreme court ruled all water public domain hopefully colorado will catch on soon!


Let's hope that's the ONLY issue that Colorado follows the Utah courts lead on


----------

